

$50,000 reward for infomation leading to capture of WikiLeaks' Julian Assange - mikecane
http://www.schnittshow.com/pages/reward.html

======
blahblahblah
1\. Wait until the price on his head goes up. 2\. Send men to summon worms and
go to Arakeen to collect it. 3\. ??? 4\. Profit.

------
kotrin
This is disgusting.

